# Rapid Competition Raceway 2013/2014



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

With the start of a new season it's time for a new thread.

Important Link:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rapid-Competition-RC-Raceway/221050374606098

*ROAD COURSE CLASSES:*

*1/12th SCALE STOCK:*
Chassis: 1/12 scale direct-drive pan car
Body: Any GTP, Can-Am, or WSC
Min. Weight: 730 grams
Electronic Speed Control: Brushless in "blinky" mode / no timing
Battery: 1 cell LiPo 3.7 Volt
Motor: 17.5 Brushless
Tires: Foam
Gearing: Open
Min. Ride Height: 3mm

*US VINTAGE TRANS-AM:*
Chassis: 1/10 scale 4-wheel drive
Body: Any USVTA, No driver figure required
Min. Weight: 1550 grams
Electronic Speed Control: Brushless in "blinky" mode / no timing
Battery: 2 cell LiPo 7.4 volt
Motor: 25.5 Brushless
Tires: Spec USVTA
Gearing: Open
Min. Ride Height: 5mm

*1/10 STOCK TOURING CAR RUBBER TIRE:*
Chassis: 1/10 scale 4 wheel drive
Body: Any Touring Car Body
Min. Weight: 1380 grams
Electronic Speed Control: Brushless in "blinky" mode / no timing
Battery: 2 cell LiPo 7.4 volt
Motor: 17.5 Brushless
Tires: Sweep QTS-32 True Blue, Solaris Medium, Jaco Blues
Gearing: Open
Min. Ride Height: 5mm


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Wish I could make it Saturday, but have other commitments already. Hope the first weekend on the rug goes well. 

So is Saturday your normal road course race day?


----------



## damonc (Aug 1, 2007)

Will probably be there Sat...


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Can't wait should be there tomorrow as long as I get my car finished up today!

Scott

I run with scissors as it makes me feel dangerous !!!


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey guys I have a question about the New Transponder Issue my Dad, Bill and I had today. We need to pick up the My laps counters (currently using the MRT one) which is no problem however I looked at A Main Hobbies and there are two different ones. 

http://www.amainhobbies.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=mylaps&x=-172&y=-167

One is a 3 Wire and one is A 2 wire. It appears the 3 wire is for the newer systems and I believe that is what Fred has installed. Some people in the reviews say they like the 2 wire as its compatible with older systems however I only run here at Rapid Competition so just wondering if someone would check the differences out and inform me what one to get. The 3 wire one looks interesting as it records all info onto a mylaps website for you to view, if set up. Maybe the 2 wire does also, however I am not sure what is the best one to get. 

Also just want say I had a lot of fun running and chatting today, learned a bunch of information from you guys, thanks for the help it is much appreciated!!!!!!!!

Scott
I run with scissors as it makes me feel dangerous!!!!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The RC4 transponder (the cheaper one) only works with the new RC4 decoder box, so if you go to a track that's still using one of the older decoder boxes it won't work (your MRTs still will). The new MyLaps "hybrid" decoder will work with new or old decoder boxes. The data logging feature is done by the new RC4 decoder box, not the transponder. (The only thing the new transponders do that's new is transmit voltage and temperature. The software may not actually do anything with this data.) If the *decoder* is connected to the Internet, it is supposed to send your lap times out to MyLap's website.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Scott, it was nice to see you and your father at the track today. 

For transponders I would recommend the hybrid 2 wire Mylaps as it will work at more tracks in case you ever get into summer outdoor off road racing, that may important to you some day. Many local tracks may not update their systems for many years so the 3 wire transponders may not work at many other tracks for quite sometime.

I'm no expert (but I did stay in a HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS last night.......... LOL)  but on the same website you posted it claims the 2 wire RC4 Hybrid transponder also can transmit voltage and temperature along with lap times (like the 3 wire) provided the track has updated their decoder box to the new RC4 model. How it could possibly do this I do not know.

It is listed this way in the diagram below.....










So other than cost I'm not really sure why people buy the 3 wire transponders anyway.

Hope that helps, Greg


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey thanks for the response Greg. I now know what one I will be getting. I didn't mind spending the extra cash for the 2 wire hybrid one just wanted to make sure I was making the right decision. Once again very much appreciated. Watch those holiday in express's you might get a cause of the bed bugs!!!! LMAO

Scott
I run with scissors as i makes me feel dangerous!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

A great picture that Damon took of the Track.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, great picture no doubt!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

IIC Las Vegas

After first day of practice;
Andrew Knapp
1-12 Scale 13.5 (1st overall)
1-12 Scale Modified (4th overall)


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey Fred you open tomorrow (Wed) for practice?

Scott
I run with scissors as it makes me feel dangerous!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

X53Gunner said:


> Hey Fred you open tomorrow (Wed) for practice?
> 
> Scott
> I run with scissors as it makes me feel dangerous!


Yes, I should be at the track by 5:00pm.


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok thanks! See you then.

Scott
I run with Scissors as it makes me feel dangerous!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Fred Knapp said:


> IIC Las Vegas
> 
> After first day of practice;
> Andrew Knapp
> ...


After today's 2 rounds of practice Andrew ran the three fastest consecutive laps in both 13.5 and Modified and will start on point in both classes for the first round of qualifying tomorrow.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Any live feed?


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

S. Jerusalem said:


> Any live feed?


http://liverc.com/ idiot.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

planning on making the trip up on Saturday. do you have a enough to run a wgt class or f1? i'll be bringing my 17.5 tc also. I see the doors open at 9am, does racing start at 12?

looking forward to running there again on the new carpet

Bigz


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Bigz84 said:


> planning on making the trip up on Saturday. do you have a enough to run a wgt class or f1? i'll be bringing my 17.5 tc also. I see the doors open at 9am, does racing start at 12?
> 
> looking forward to running there again on the new carpet
> 
> Bigz


Not so much in the way of WGT. We have about 5 guys that bought f1s but have only seen 2 on the track so far. Stock TC and 1/12 are usually good as well as VTA and USGT.
Doors open at 9:00, racing by noon.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok Fred, that is fine. I'll just throw down some laps before racing and hopefully between rounds w/ the wgt and maybe the F1, if there is not enough racers. I need to get some practice in w/ them before the Classic. Thanks Fred.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to Andrew on his win in 13.5 12th scale.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Ok guys I need some input, ..... My JACO blue USGT tires are toast and I can't find any in stock anywhere. They wore much better than the HPI X-patterns and look more USGT like with the spoke wheels vs the traditional dished sedan wheels, but they are out of stock all over. Should I just get some Sweep 32's with the dished wheels and be done with it or will that be a problem with anyone?

Just looking for some ideas/opinions as my yr old tires are not cutting it anymore.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm just using the HPI belted X-patterns, pro compund I think. No wear problems at all (using the same set I ran most of last season). Plus they make cool squeeling sounds in the turns. :lol:

Plus HPI has 3 pages of wheel styles to choose from. Including fluorescent green, if you're into that sort of thing...


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

GMan said:


> Ok guys I need some input, ..... My JACO blue USGT tires are toast and I can't find any in stock anywhere. They wore much better than the HPI X-patterns and look more USGT like with the spoke wheels vs the traditional dished sedan wheels, but they are out of stock all over. Should I just get some Sweep 32's with the dished wheels and be done with it or will that be a problem with anyone?
> 
> Just looking for some ideas/opinions as my yr old tires are not cutting it anymore.


I have a set I can sell you, brand new, if you are interested. I can bring them this Saturday. $30 let me know and I will bring them..... $33 A Main


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

GMan said:


> Ok guys I need some input, ..... My JACO blue USGT tires are toast and I can't find any in stock anywhere. They wore much better than the HPI X-patterns and look more USGT like with the spoke wheels vs the traditional dished sedan wheels, but they are out of stock all over. Should I just get some Sweep 32's with the dished wheels and be done with it or will that be a problem with anyone?
> 
> Just looking for some ideas/opinions as my yr old tires are not cutting it anymore.


It's gonna be hard to get jaco blue tires for a bit. That was the spec tire in Vegas, so lots of people bought them up for practice and so forth. If you can get Todd's, I probably would.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Bigz84 said:


> I have a set I can sell you, brand new, if you are interested. I can bring them this Saturday. $30 let me know and I will bring them..... $33 A Main


Yes, please bring them to the track as I would like to buy them from you. Just look for the guy in the photo Fred posted above. :thumbsup:

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Sean B (Oct 20, 2008)

Fred, did you fix the loop yet?


----------



## JimmyJon (Sep 11, 2007)

Sean did you fix your transponder yet? Maybe try a new position (lol).


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Sean B said:


> Fred, did you fix the loop yet?


I'd say between onroad and oval that I'm only having problems with 3 or 4 transponders.
Not sure what to fix.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I found this link on MyLaps website:

http://support.mylaps.com/kb/en/b2b...S_RC_loop_installation_recommendations_v1.pdf

They assume everyone uses their detection loop which has a resistor in the middle of it (the "end box"), which I've NEVER seen anyone actually do. Maybe there's a reason for it. They seem to be suggesting a 470 ohm resistor (not sure if this is for an RC system though). Might be worth a try.


----------



## Sean B (Oct 20, 2008)

Fred Knapp said:


> I'd say between onroad and oval that I'm only having problems with 3 or 4 transponders.
> Not sure what to fix.


Are they all the older AMBrc DP transponders?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

kevinm said:


> I found this link on MyLaps website:
> 
> http://support.mylaps.com/kb/en/b2b...S_RC_loop_installation_recommendations_v1.pdf
> 
> They assume everyone uses their detection loop which has a resistor in the middle of it (the "end box"), which I've NEVER seen anyone actually do. Maybe there's a reason for it. They seem to be suggesting a 470 ohm resistor (not sure if this is for an RC system though). Might be worth a try.


I believe that black one inch box I have at the loop is the resistor.
I my have the loop to wide. 30 cm is 11.8 inches. I've be making it 15 to 18 inches.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Sean B said:


> Are they all the older AMBrc DP transponders?


No, some have the new two wire mylaps transponders.
I have the amb transponders that I bought from John Warner new that work fine.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

VTA:
I have two of the new Protoform 1971 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am bodies in stock at the store.
Let me know if you want one and I can hold it for you.
Thanks.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

for tomorrows race, is it 2 or 3 qualifiers?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Bigz84 said:


> for tomorrows race, is it 2 or 3 qualifiers?


3 qualifiers.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Fred for a good day of racing. Can you post the results? I ran out of there before I could see where I ended up (2nd/3rd?). Track looks good, great job on that. I can't wait to come back, and hopefully some F1s will be ready to go by then.

man, that 12th scale race was nice. I loved that pass Mike S did to take the lead....good battles


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Results for Saturday:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

New parking lot going in at Riders Hobby Shop as I type.
I wonder?


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Fred Knapp said:


> New parking lot going in at Riders Hobby Shop as I type.
> I wonder?


I will do whatever it takes on my end to make this happen!!! Tired of driving hundreds of miles to get my fix in the summer.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Sean B (Oct 20, 2008)

Fred Knapp said:


> New parking lot going in at Riders Hobby Shop as I type.
> I wonder?


Sign me up


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Parking Lot


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Fred, just to let you know, I did not buy any more JACO tires for USGT and ordered 2 sets of the new Ride tires. These are going to be the new USGT Spec tire Starting Jan 1, 2014. You can read more about it at the RC Tech USGT thread starting on pg 100. 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/411122-usgt-100.html#post12647392


The tires are sold by Gravity RC and arrived in only 2 days.

http://www.teamgravityrc.com/store1/...=0&sort=normal

Now I just need to wait for the wheels I ordered.


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Looking back*



Fred Knapp said:


> Parking Lot


Oh the memories....


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Results:


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting these Fred!
Scott


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)




----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Will tbere be traction compound at the track


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

crashmaster said:


> Will tbere be traction compound at the track


You bet, I have bottle with your name on it.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Results:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I have ordered up a new Connection box with 20m/65ft coax cable.
That should take care of weak signals and new transponders not working.


----------



## Sean B (Oct 20, 2008)

Fred Knapp said:


> I have ordered up a new Connection box with 20m/65ft coax cable.
> That should take care of weak signals and new transponders not working.


Thanks Fred, you da man!!
Don't let me forget, I still owe you for the sauce.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Fred Knapp said:


> I have ordered up a new Connection box with 20m/65ft coax cable.
> That should take care of weak signals and new transponders not working.


At our first race in Mt. Pleasant, all of the MyLaps/AMB transponders were giving signal strength ("hits") above 100, some in the 200's. No problems at all (except for the house transponder whose battery chose that day to die). We are still using the old loop box I got with the system from John. I think it's a leftover from the old System 20 days. Not sure what this means (maybe a design change?), but it will be interesting to see how your new loop box performs.


----------



## LOSI_Duck (Dec 12, 2007)

Had a blast once again, Thanks Fred for always putting out a great program. 

Greg thanks for the assistance on my car. It really helped.
:thumbsup:


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Don, glad to see you and your wife back at the track again. Glad I could help you out with your VTA car, it it's looking much more smooth (faster in the corners) now. Next we will get your gearing dialed in for best performance. Did the motor timing adjustment help yesterday?

Fun day of racing, still can't believe how much grip the track has now with new carpet. :thumbsup: It was cool to see 12 VTA racers yesterday. Would have been 14 VTA racers if Sean and Nick were running too. The 10 car VTA main was a blast with lots of traffic and passing making it interesting. Good times Fred!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

The lastest and greatest version of rc scoring pro is on its way.
This will finally end the transponder debacle.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Taking pre-orders for the associated factory team 6.2 kit.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Looks like we might have a full house Saturday with our friends from Detroit making the trip up.


----------



## Sean B (Oct 20, 2008)

X53Gunner, I sent you a PM


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

With all of the new ichargers showing up at the track, having the ability to charge at 20+ amps, I think its time to institute a maximum charge rate of 14 amps.
Even charging at 14 amps lipo sacks are required. Lipo sacks are required also for the saftey of others and our space that we call our home track.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm looking to sell my current VTA X-Ray T3...roller with loads of spares $225. PM, or look for me at the track if you're interested.

Denney


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Fred, had a lot of fun racing on Saturday. The larger group of VTA cars on the track made for some fun racing. Makes you work and think about the traffic a bunch more.....Way fun day!
Scott

I run with scissors as it makes me feel dangerous!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I sent the new Mylaps decoder box back and they are going to swap it out.
I'll let everyone know if I get it back in time for racing this Saturday.


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Will you still be open tomorrow night?
Scott


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

X53Gunner said:


> Will you still be open tomorrow night?
> Scott


Yes, doors open at 5:00pm.


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

We will have a decoder for this weekend. Just talked to Don Lamb and I'll bring the Golbals decoder over Saturday morning with me. So we are good to go.




Fred Knapp said:


> I sent the new Mylaps decoder box back and they are going to swap it out.
> I'll let everyone know if I get it back in time for racing this Saturday.


----------



## LOSI_Duck (Dec 12, 2007)

Fred will you need the power cord also? Or did you keep yours? Just let me know so I give what is needed to Fish Thursday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Don, I have the power cord.
Thanks.


----------



## LOSI_Duck (Dec 12, 2007)

Not a problem, I saw your post and was waiting to see if yours made it back in time. But Fish called today and since I won't be there it made sense for him to grab the unit so you can have races.

Glad to help.

Don


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

LOSI_Duck said:


> Not a problem, I saw your post and was waiting to see if yours made it back in time. But Fish called today and since I won't be there it made sense for him to grab the unit so you can have races.
> 
> Glad to help.
> 
> Don


Thanks again Don.
Problem solved, my decoder box was the problem.


----------



## LOSI_Duck (Dec 12, 2007)

Fred Knapp said:


> Thanks again Don.
> Problem solved, my decoder box was the problem.


Glad it all was solved, I will be there Saturday to have fun with you guys again.


----------



## LOSI_Duck (Dec 12, 2007)

Fred we are racing this weekend correct?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

LOSI_Duck said:


> Fred we are racing this weekend correct?


Correct!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Cold Turkey Classic*

Here are the Results:


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting these every week Fred. Its nice to save on the computer to compare week to week.
Scott

I run with scissors as it makes me feel dangerous!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I am looking to make the trip tomorrow. Looks like there isn't much showing for 17.5 TC. Will you be able to throw me into a class?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Adam B said:


> I am looking to make the trip tomorrow. Looks like there isn't much showing for 17.5 TC. Will you be able to throw me into a class?


We will work it out one way or another.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Results for today's racing action.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

It was nice seeing you guys today. Fred, the carpet is so much better then last year, good job. The 12th scale racing there was intense, i am afraid to even attempt racing it there. Thanks for making me feel welcome. 

Ps. Slaughter, slow down!


----------



## Winditout (Jan 12, 2011)

Fred Knapp said:


> Results for today's racing action.


Fred I can't open the file looks like it's not a pdf


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Printout by www.RCScoringPro.com 12/07/2013 3:08:03 PM

Rapid Competition Raceway

Race # 1 Vintage Trans AM A Main 8 (Round #4)

-Car#---------------------Name-Qual--Laps/Time----Trans#---Freq--Alternates--
1 Barlage, Denny 1 26/6:13.910 7943730 2.4ghz 
2 Gornick, Greg 2 25/6:09.656 9382495 2.4ghz 
3 Marcy Kevin 3 24/6:04.083 3728914 2.4ghz 
5 York, Jim 4 24/6:13.276 3337143 2.4ghz 
6 York Zack 5 23/6:14.163 7014930 2.4ghz 
4 Diekman, Scott 6 22/6:03.569 4251116 2.4ghz 
7 Visser Bill 7 19/6:03.137 5896922 2.4ghz 


Race # 2 TC 17.5 A Main 6 (Round #4)

-Car#---------------------Name-Qual--Laps/Time----Trans#---Freq--Alternates--
1 Slaughter, Mike 1 30/6:11.428 5109676 2.4ghz 
2 McIntyre Tim 2 29/6:10.458 3636446 2.4ghz 
5  Bain, Sean 3 28/6:13.463 4608311 2.4ghz 
6 Busholtz Adam 4 27/6:04.701 2538301 2.4ghz 
3 Vertrees, Phil 5 26/6:06.384 6386532 2.4ghz 
4 Marcy Kevin 6 25/6:02.430 8761917 2.4ghz 
7 Gornick, Greg 7 0/0:00.000 7561722 2.4ghz 


Race # 3 12th Scale 17.5 A Main 8 (Round #4)

-Car#---------------------Name-Qual--Laps/Time----Trans#---Freq--Alternates--
2 Knapp, Andrew 1 40/8:00.081 2107574 2.4ghz 
3 Longergan Chuck 2 40/8:01.154 3941243 2.4ghz 
1 Rott Terry 3 40/8:01.975 House #1 2.4ghz 
4 Slaughter, Mike 4 40/8:05.367 9025353 2.4ghz 
5 Rogers, Ted 5 40/8:10.038 8210859 2.4ghz 
6 Barlage, Denny 6 40/8:10.548 6386994 2.4ghz 
7 Robertson Michael 7 38/8:13.185 3793606 2.4ghz 
8 Kramb, Jeff 8 35/8:06.463 6526575 2.4ghz


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Adam B said:


> Ps. Slaughter, slow down!


Ha! I think the goal is for y'all to get faster! Make it happen!

Mike


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Fred Knapp said:


> Results for today's racing action.


Hey fred - those aren't the mains. Looks more like main lineup, not results.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

kevinm said:


> Hey fred - those aren't the mains. Looks more like main lineup, not results.


Exactly, ...... Could anyone read last weeks results? On multiple devices all I get is an empty pdf spreadsheet with no data. Anyone else see anything different?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The 4 pdfs from the 30th work fine for me. Last weekend's data was just a text file. Anything should be able to open that.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Pure Michigan


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Thats funny!

Scott

I run with scissors as it makes me feel dangerous!


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Anyone planning to run GT tomorrow?

Bill D.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

WarpWind said:


> Anyone planning to run GT tomorrow?
> 
> Bill D.


Yup! Just soldered her up and started adding weight!

Mike


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Home for the Holidays*

Will there be any club racing or practice after Christmas but before New Years? If so which days and times? What type of racing, road or Oval? Is there a link with all of the schedule info?

Thanks


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Street Sweeper said:


> Will there be any club racing or practice after Christmas but before New Years? If so which days and times? What type of racing, road or Oval? Is there a link with all of the schedule info?
> 
> Thanks


We will be open both weekends after Christmas and new years!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Street Sweeper said:


> Will there be any club racing or practice after Christmas but before New Years? If so which days and times? What type of racing, road or Oval? Is there a link with all of the schedule info?
> 
> Thanks


Mel, they do road course Saturday and I think oval Sunday. Some fast guys race here.


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

Adam B said:


> Mel, they do road course Saturday and I think oval Sunday. Some fast guys race here.


Thanks Adam, I've stopped in a couple of times when I was in town. Even though it was all set up the place is always closed. I just don't have a good handle on when, and when not to expect them. I just wanted to do some leg work ahead of time to decide if it is worth hauling all of my hobby chit home for the holidays.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Mel, you should most definitely bring your r/c chit with you to race. There is brand new carpet for this season and currently there is a fun, curvy layout that will test your cornering speed. :thumbsup:

Track opens on Saturdays for road course at 9 am and racing starts at noon. $15 1st class $5 to run a second class. Roadcourse practice is tonight (wed) from 5-9 pm.

Typical classes each week are VTA, 17.5 TC, and 17.5 12th scale. Some of us have 21.5 USGT cars that we also race. If enough guys want to then you will see modified sedan from time to time or even modified 12th scale, just depends on how fast everyone wants to go that day.

Oval racing is on Sundays, but not sure of times as I do not run oval.

Link to Facebook page for track >>>>>>>> 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rapid-Competition-RC-Raceway/221050374606098


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Many Thanks!*

GMan, thank you for taking the time to type all that out. For some reason I didn't think to look for a FB page. Yep you went above and beyond. I too am road course only, except for BRP Oval.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Glad I could help, I wanted to encourage you to visit track as they have put a lot of time and money into it making it a great place to race (like it has been). Fred has even purchased the latest AMB MyLaps timing system for this racing season. 

Do you have your own transponders? I'm not sure if there are any more house transponders available now the decoder box has been updated. I'm sure Fred or Andrew will see this and respond. 

Copied this from Fred's post on the first page......... (beyond the list we have run USGT, F1 and even a Mini class for those that have wanted to).....



Fred Knapp said:


> *ROAD COURSE CLASSES:*
> 
> *1/12th SCALE STOCK:*
> Chassis: 1/12 scale direct-drive pan car
> ...


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Oh Shoot*

I'm a Gate regular and have at least 6 of the old MRTs. We redid our Carpet but kept the old Timing Loop. Hmm, does this system work this those or should I start looking for a hybrid now?

I think I did hear that the newest MRT works with the New system and Old system too. I never paid much attention to all of the AMB grief, because we weren't changing anything, and the only Larger race I have been to so far was the Halloween Classic.


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Not sure about newer or older MRT's but I do know I was running a MRT that I bought a year ago and it would not read on the new system, so I went a ahead and bought the 2 wire mylaps one. Out of the research I did I found that the two wire mylaps is capable of being used on more tracks then the 3 wire as only the latest mylaps counter systems will take the 3 wire one and if the track your going to hasn't updated to the latest box yet your 3 wire one is no good. 

Scott
I run with scissors as it makes me feel dangerous!


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Hmm,*

Found these at Stormer

http://www.stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=ns&pn=MRT2000

MRT NS

the new version supposed to work with AMBrc2,3,and 4.

Has anyone at RCR run one yet. If not maybe I should go first....

Besides buying a Transponder that "May, or May not" work is a lot like

Running with scissors as it makes me feel dangerous!


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Too funny Street Sweeper!!

Scott
I run with scissors as it makes me feel dangerous!


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

The old MRT transponder will not work with the decoder at RCR. The new MRT built do work with the RC2, RC3 and RC4 decoders will.


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Part Ordered*

Thanks for the info guys. I've got it ordered and I'm hoping it can get from the Great folks @ Stormers to me in time for next Saturday. It's a bummer I did not plan further ahead because I could have traded in my old ones and gotten BOGO. I have prolly 6 - 8 of the originals to send in. Not sure what I will do with 12-16 transponders, but you may as well since the price is the same. Unfortunately it takes about 3 weeks to turn around.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Thanks for your input Fish RC. ......... Stormer is reliable so you should have it by next weekend. I'm in this weekend but looks like I might be busy with family commitments next Sat. I will try to be there if at all possible though. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Bob Stormer of Stormer Hobbies has by far one of, if not the best RC companies on the internet. I'm lucky to know him personally and talk to him quite frequently.


----------



## Sean B (Oct 20, 2008)

If he took paypal, then he would be in contention for one of the best!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Awsome showing at the track today.
The racing was first class with plenty of competition.

**The track will be closed next weekend**
I'm going to try and get some racing in and support the Grandslam Series at Summit Raceway Fort Wayne IN.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Man I need to get out of this house and go racing


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Any chance of practice Wednesday? Got new cars to break in before Summit!

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike Slaughter said:


> Any chance of practice Wednesday? Got new cars to break in before Summit!
> 
> Mike


Sure.


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Meeting folks again for the first time*

I would like to take a quick minute to give a shout out to the racers and thank the crew at RC. I found RC to be a place where you will find a warm welcome and some stiff competition. I had a great time running both VTA and 1/12th scale. The guys were equally courteous both in the pits and on the track. Even though I will soon be returning to CLE and the Gate. I am already looking forward to dragging my "Hobby Chit" back, and returning to Rapid Competition.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Street Sweeper said:


> I would like to take a quick minute to give a shout out to the racers and thank the crew at RC. I found RC to be a place where you will find a warm welcome and some stiff competition. I had a great time running both VTA and 1/12th scale. The guys were equally courteous both in the pits and on the track. Even though I will soon be returning to CLE and the Gate. I am already looking forward to dragging my "Hobby Chit" back, and returning to Rapid Competition.


Thanks Mel for the kind words.
Its always a pleasure to see new faces at our track. Looking forward to seeing you again soon.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Street Sweeper said:


> I would like to take a quick minute to give a shout out to the racers and thank the crew at RC. I found RC to be a place where you will find a warm welcome and some stiff competition. I had a great time running both VTA and 1/12th scale. The guys were equally courteous both in the pits and on the track. Even though I will soon be returning to CLE and the Gate. I am already looking forward to dragging my "Hobby Chit" back, and returning to Rapid Competition.


:thumbsup: Mel, it was nice meeting/racing with you I'm glad you had a good time at the track. There is definitely some stiff competition there but in a good way as you only increase your skills by driving with better drivers. Racing here has helped my driving ability tremendously over the last 2.5 yrs that I wish I would have tried on-road racing a long time ago. I have a lot to learn yet but I know I'm in good hands there as the fastest most consistent drivers at RC are also the most helpful to anyone who asks for their help. Hope you can race with us again soon.

Greg


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Mike S...pm


----------



## Sean B (Oct 20, 2008)

So there is practice tomorrow then?


----------



## Sean B (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy New Year all!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Sean B said:


> So there is practice tomorrow then?


5:00pm until 9:00pm


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey Fred!

A buddy of mine and I just purchased touring cars and are getting into VTA.
Looks fun and love the tight rules!
I can't make it every week but do you guys race every Sat?
See you soon!


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Loony, glad to hear you guys are getting into VTA racing as it is a lot of fun and close racing. We have a strong VTA turnout each week. The track is open every Saturday during the winter for racing ............ except this Saturday the 4th as Fred and Andrew are traveling to the Grand Slam race in Indiana this weekend. 

But be ready to race on Sat the 11th as I know the VTA group will be ready to rock!  

BTW, what kind of touring cars did you guys get?


----------



## boooostedz (Nov 12, 2006)

Well I finally got around to building up another VTA car, and I am looking forward to race at Rapid soon! I had a blast racing last year there. Great competition and great people there racing!


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

GMan said:


> BTW, what kind of touring cars did you guys get?



My buddy got a TC4 and I got a 6.2


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

As cold as it will be yet tomorrow, Wednesday night practice is canceled.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Howdy!

As good things are afoot in my world I will have some stuff for sale. As usual I like to give y'all first shot and super good deals. These are local at the track in-person prices.

3x Reedy V1 17.5 motors. $25 each *1 sold*
1x Reedy V1 13.5 motor. $25
1x Reedy V1 10.5 motor. $25
1x Reedy V1 5.5 motor. $25
Orca 2s 7200mah pack uses included 5mm plugs $30 *SOLD*

2x CRC 12th scale cars, an Alter Ego & XTI with loads of parts and some tires. Only 1 rear axle if I remember correctly but plenty of everything else! $125 *sale pending*

Misc high end 2s reedy and EA packs. $20 *EA pack sold*

Trinity D3.5 with standard rotor from EA. $30

Should be good sized box of free stuff there Saturday too! Things like shock oils, springs, tools, etc. Just threw a Speed Passion Reventon and Spec R pit light in the box!?!?

More to come as I think of it!

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

What's with the fire sale?


----------



## boooostedz (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey there, just wanted to check and see if there will be racing this saturday. I have the VTA all set and ready to rock.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

boooostedz said:


> Hey there, just wanted to check and see if there will be racing this saturday. I have the VTA all set and ready to rock.


Yep! Bring it out, after all this snow it's time to get off the snow blower and onto the race track! :thumbsup: VTA is alive and well at RCR.


----------



## boooostedz (Nov 12, 2006)

GMan said:


> Yep! Bring it out, after all this snow it's time to get off the snow blower and onto the race track! :thumbsup: VTA is alive and well at RCR.


Sounds good! Look forward to coming there, and trying the new to me VTA car. My car last season that felt really good, but unfortunately I got rid of it this spring to help fund some bigger things.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Adam B said:


> What's with the fire sale?


Have ya met Mike before? :tongue: He's got this strange obsession with blue shiny things. 

Bill D.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

boooostedz said:


> Sounds good! Look forward to coming there, and trying the new to me VTA car. My car last season that felt really good, but unfortunately I got rid of it this spring to help fund some bigger things.


Soooooo, what chassis did you get? What were you running last yr? 

The new carpet has more grip than we ever had last yr and the current layout is cornering action at its best. :thumbsup:


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Ooh, looks like Slaughter got a new avatar today!


----------



## boooostedz (Nov 12, 2006)

GMan said:


> Soooooo, what chassis did you get? What were you running last yr?
> 
> The new carpet has more grip than we ever had last yr and the current layout is cornering action at its best. :thumbsup:


Last year I was running a TC5, now I have a trf-416x. I actually thought the grip was decent last year, I can't wait to try the new carpet though!


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

boooostedz said:


> Last year I was running a TC5, now I have a trf-416x. I actually thought the grip was decent last year, I can't wait to try the new carpet though!


 Nice choice, I'm running a pair of 417x cars in sedan and USGT and have been quite happy with them. My VTA ride is a CEFX chassis with the same 417 suspension. I have been running Tamiya yellow front and red rear springs for VTA with pretty good results. 

Yes, traction is nice to have. The grip comes up much faster on the new carpet compared to last yr. Also, Fred has SXT traction compound available at the track if you need it.


----------



## boooostedz (Nov 12, 2006)

GMan said:


> Nice choice, I'm running a pair of 417x cars in sedan and USGT and have been quite happy with them. My VTA ride is a CEFX chassis with the same 417 suspension. I have been running Tamiya yellow front and red rear springs for VTA with pretty good results.
> 
> Yes, traction is nice to have. The grip comes up much faster on the new carpet compared to last yr. Also, Fred has SXT traction compound available at the track if you need it.


Thanks for the advice! I will toss those springs on my car and see how they feel. What are you running for pistons/oil? I curently have 3 holers with 40wt Losi oil all the way around.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

This should get you into the ballpark....

Three hole pistons, AE 40wt front and 35wt rear. I think Losi 40wt is a little thicker than AE 40wt oil but it will be close enough to start with. 
Front shocks in one hole from fully stood up, rear one hole up from fully laid down
Try relatively horizontal med length camber links (for minimal camber gain) 
-1.5° front and -2° rear camber angle (then watch tire wear pattern and adj from there)
5mm ride height front and rear with 1.5mm-2mm over ride height droop setting to start with
3° rear toe in and 0° to 1° front toe out
Front spool, tight ball diff or gear diff with thick oil (500k wt) 
Loose rear diff or gear diff with 1000-2000 wt oil
Stock roll center shims (likely .5mm)


----------



## boooostedz (Nov 12, 2006)

GMan said:


> This should get you into the ballpark....
> 
> Three hole pistons, AE 40wt front and 35wt rear. I think Losi 40wt is a little thicker than AE 40wt oil but it will be close enough to start with.
> Front shocks in one hole from fully stood up, rear one hole up from fully laid down
> ...


Thanks for the set up tips, I am going through the shocks right now. Then I will set my ride height and tweak. I was also going to ask, how about sways? I remember on my TC5 it hated sways on the track, the roll helped make the traction it needed. With the new carpet and more grip will the sways be more beneficial?


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Yes, I would suggest running both front and rear sways. Start with the lightest ones you have and make sure they are free to pivot with no binding to work properly. If the front end bites too much for your tastes step up to a med front bar.

My cars have been faster on the track using the sways than without. It allows running soft spring rates that handle bumps better yet allow the car to transition quicker than w/o the bars.


----------



## boooostedz (Nov 12, 2006)

GMan said:


> Yes, I would suggest running both front and rear sways. Start with the lightest ones you have and make sure they are free to pivot with no binding to work properly. If the front end bites too much for your tastes step up to a med front bar.
> 
> My cars have been faster on the track using the sways than without. It allows running soft spring rates that handle bumps better yet allow the car to transition quicker than w/o the bars.


Sounds good! I tossed the sways on my car, and it is all set up to go tomorrow. I can't wait to race tomorrow! Thanks again for all your help! Hopefully I can drive half as good as my car is capable of now!


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Fred, can you post last weeks TC race results if you have them handy?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

GMan said:


> Fred, can you post last weeks TC race results if you have them handy?


Sorry G, I didn't bring them home.


----------



## boooostedz (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey there, I was checking the weather and it looks like there is a winter storm warning down there. I just want to make sure racing is still on for tomorrow, before I head down in the morning. I know snow will not stop me from racing!!


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

I will be there rock'n my VTA car and will bring my USGT too! :thumbsup: Unfortunately the sedan is still broken.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Sorry guys, with the weather being bad tonight and getting down to 7 degrees tomorrow I expect a low turnout. A good time and stay home.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

So, racing is canceled tomorrow?


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Sounds like it to me, I better text some fellow racers who do not visit here often.


----------



## boooostedz (Nov 12, 2006)

bummer! maybe the following weekend the weather will shape up a bit. I am pretty antsy to give the new to me 12th scale a try.


----------



## LOSI_Duck (Dec 12, 2007)

OK, thanks for the notice.


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Well crap I wanted to race. Oh well. Take care and see ya next time.
Scott

I run with scissors as it makes me feel dangerous!


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Im going to cry ever time I want to go racing the track is closed


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

This what it looks like in my neighborhood.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

We got over a foot at my house. Thsnks too cooter for plowing me out


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

I hope there is racing next weekend


----------



## hydro18679 (Dec 8, 2011)

Fred/Andrew, sent you guys a PM.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

hydro18679 said:


> Fred/Andrew, sent you guys a PM.


Back at ya.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Sorry guys, not practice tonight either.
We will be ready for Saturday however.


----------



## boooostedz (Nov 12, 2006)

Fred Knapp said:


> Sorry guys, not practice tonight either.
> We will be ready for Saturday however.


I am looking forward to racing this saturday! Hopefully the weather forcast stays as planned.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Is there a novice class for my crash jr.


----------



## boooostedz (Nov 12, 2006)

So, I just checked the weather and it looks like they are predicting some decent snowfall again for tomorrow! Just want to make sure racing is still a go for tomorrow.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Its a go for me! :thumbsup:


----------



## boooostedz (Nov 12, 2006)

GMan said:


> Its a go for me! :thumbsup:


Me too! I am starting to have withdrawls! I would almost be willing to snow shoe my way there just to get some racing in:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

OK, let's see how it goes tomorrow


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Fred stay open I need track time


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

crashmaster said:


> Fred stay open I need track time


That's the plan.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Fred Knapp said:


> That's the plan.


 Cool, got the USGT and VTA cars packed up, even got the broken taillight on the Javelin working tonight so I don't get a fix it ticket! :thumbsup:


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

Andrew just got second in the 17.5 A Main. He lost it on the last couple laps. It was a real good race.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Gman if you're serious about 12 scale I will give you the servo just needs a case airtronics still sells them just let me know


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Thank you Dave but I might have one that would work out. I need a 12th scale chassis first!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Not quite sure what happened to a number of our regular racers this week?
It gave me a chance to wheel my new xti though. Fun!


----------



## MikeBob (Dec 29, 2004)

Fred are you planing on being open this coming weekend? Or closed since the Mid West Grand Slam is happening


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

MikeBob said:


> Fred are you planing on being open this coming weekend? Or closed since the Mid West Grand Slam is happening


We are open.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Are we racing tomorrow or are we having another "snow day" ?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

kevinm said:


> Are we racing tomorrow or are we having another "snow day" ?


We are racing.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I hope to see you in a couple weeks Fred. Might even say hi to Mr Slaughter.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Midwest Grandslam Final*

March 28-30, 2014 – Rapid Competition Raceway, Grand Rapids, MI

Classes:

VTA - USVTA rules except no driver figure required and any blinky ESC
F1 – UF1 rules
WGT - 13.5 Blinky
TC – 17.5 Blinky
TC – Mod – open ESC at the Classic and Champs, Blinky at all other venues
1/12 – 17.5 Blinky
1/12 – Mod
Track Choice Class

Cost is $40 for the first entry and $30 for every additional class.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Fred Knapp said:


> March 28-30, 2014 – Rapid Competition Raceway, Grand Rapids, MI
> 
> Classes:
> 
> ...


sign me up for 12th 17.5 blinky


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

crashmaster said:


> sign me up for 12th 17.5 blinky


I got you covered Dave.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Will the track be open the weekend before the grand slam need track time with the crc 12th scale


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

crashmaster said:


> Will the track be open the weekend before the grand slam need track time with the crc 12th scale


Yes it will.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Woah! The new track layout is fast, fast, fast!


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Im ready for the grand slam


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

crashmaster said:


> Im ready for the grand slam


Not sure those pin tires you have there will be the best choice for rear tires. Lol


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Why is that tons of grip on carpet lol thats the new on road rubber tire


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

2 question first I moved my battery all the way back was that a bad thing? Second does anybody have a crc sticker for the back of the body


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Fred Knapp said:


> Not sure those pin tires you have there will be the best choice for rear tires. Lol


I've got a buggy that says otherwise. :tongue:

Bill D.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

What is a good roll out for 17.5 right now I have it at 1.2


----------



## GM8 (Jul 28, 2010)

crashmaster said:


> 2 question first I moved my battery all the way back was that a bad thing? Second does anybody have a crc sticker for the back of the body


Generally moving weight to the back will give it more steering (think swing weight) and harder to drive. I always run with the battery as far forward as it will go.



> What is a good roll out for 17.5 right now I have it at 1.2


Depends heavily on motor/rotor type. Could be anywhere from 95-105mm (3.75-4.1").


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

I have a duo 2 with I high rpm rotor.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Here is what I have tires 45.5 spur 72 pinion 60 =1.2 or is my gear chart app wrong


----------



## GM8 (Jul 28, 2010)

crashmaster said:


> Here is what I have tires 45.5 spur 72 pinion 60 =1.2 or is my gear chart app wrong


Thats a 1.2:1 final drive but with that tire size its a 119mm roll out. Seems a lot high to me.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Just wondering what shock weight oil to use for the center shock


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

I was told to try 30 wt in the center shock.


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

anyone heading in from the Holland area eastbound I 96 Highway is closed at the Hudson Ville exit


----------



## LOSI_Duck (Dec 12, 2007)

Fred how long are you racing until? End of April early May? I need to get back there and race, just checking for dates.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

LOSI_Duck said:


> Fred how long are you racing until? End of April early May? I need to get back there and race, just checking for dates.


Going to be playing it by ear at this point, at least through April.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Fred Knapp said:


> Going to be playing it by ear at this point, at least through April.


Yes Fred , you do have SNOW DAYS to make-up!
See you in a couple weeks !
John Peoples


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We have a new layout this week. It will challenge your skills.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Great, can't wait to see the new layout.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Bring out the touring cars tomorrow!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for being a great host for the final race of the series. I hope to get back again before you guys close for the summer.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Touring Car A Main
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oO6bMzyHzc&feature=youtu.be
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202036461490192&set=o.221050374606098&type=1&theater


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Stock 1/12 A Main
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6098&type=2&theater&notif_t=video_wall_create

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202035898916128&set=o.221050374606098&type=1&theater


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Had a blast, It was my first time at a bigger event like this and hope to do more in the future. I do wish more of our regular club guys would of showed though, as we only had 5 VTA cars. I was messing around with my quad-copter and it was the first time flying so I did not want to go over the event but here is a quick video from outside the door way. You can see the track layout during a race. Maybe I can do some Arial footage at one of our club races during a race. Take care!
Scott

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNZ-ujYowh4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

X53Gunner said:


> Had a blast, It was my first time at a bigger event like this and hope to do more in the future. I do wish more of our regular club guys would of showed though, as we only had 5 VTA cars. I was messing around with my quad-copter and it was the first time flying so I did not want to go over the event but here is a quick video from outside the door way. You can see the track layout during a race. Maybe I can do some Arial footage at one of our club races during a race. *Take care!*
> Scott
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNZ-ujYowh4&feature=youtu.be


Thanks Scott.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Time for a Saturday off from on-road racing after the GrandSlam Final.


----------



## Winditout (Jan 12, 2011)

Bahumbug


----------



## MikeBob (Dec 29, 2004)

Fred Knapp said:


> Time for a Saturday off from on-road racing after the GrandSlam Final.


Is this a April fool joke? Or really not going to race this weekend?


----------



## Winditout (Jan 12, 2011)

I assume no practice this week then?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Winditout said:


> I assume no practice this week then?


You are correct.



MikeBob said:


> Is this a April fool joke? Or really not going to race this weekend?


This is not a joke, I need a day to do some personal things. Sorry.


----------



## MikeBob (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up... I totally understand how life can get in the way of toy car racing.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Anyone interested in some onroad racing this coming Saturday?


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Was planning on it, Jim too.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I will be there.


----------



## Winditout (Jan 12, 2011)

Chuck and I will race. Is there practice tomorrow


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Winditout said:


> Chuck and I will race. Is there practice tomorrow


Yes, 5:00pm.


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi, I' am new here and wondering what day is race day and what are your hours. Today will be the last race forever for Hobby-Sports in Kalamazoo. Starting in May, the track area will be remodeled, and transformed into more work area for the shop. Thanks


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Saturdays are for on road vta 12th usgt doors useuly open around 9 sundays thy run oval


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for responding. You will probably see a few new faces now that Hobby-Sports track closed. See you next Saturday for VTA. Now you will have a new racer you can lap


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Im done racing onroad for a while


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

Where can I find the rules for VTA


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

speeddaddy said:


> Where can I find the rules for VTA


Here you go:
www.usvintagetransam.com/


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

Fred Knapp said:


> Here you go:
> www.usvintagetransam.com/


Thanks, Does your track require the Driver Figure?


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Nope just make weight


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

crashmaster said:


> Nope just make weight




Thanks, Crashmaster


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Too quiet in here...The indoor season is drawing to a close soon, so...let's see if we can get a good group racing this week. If you're not making the trip to Cleveland this Saturday, come on out! 12th, VTA, sedans, USGT...yard work can wait!

Denney


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

When are you guys ending indoor season?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Is anybody coming out race this weekend? Last week there were tumbleweeds rolling through.....


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Adam B said:


> When are you guys ending indoor season?


I'm thinking this weekend will be the last race of the season for on-road.


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Fred, thank you for another great season of indoor carpet racing. New carpet, great lighting, clean pit spaces, air compressor..... Top notch race facility. :thumbsup:

I wish I could have been there the last two weeks but I had to work and then had commitments with the lake association I could not miss. But thanks for your hard work and dedication to on road racing in West Michigan.

Greg


----------



## racerx5 (May 29, 2010)

is there anyplace else around grand rapids that there is road racing just got a 1/12 car and wanna run it


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Here's a link to the parking lot racing forum:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=415146


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey guys I am getting excited about racing this fall and winter. I am setting up a USGT car along with my VTA car in the hopes we will have enough people wanting to race a USGT class this year. Had a ball last year with everyone and can't wait for this year!
Scott

I run with scissors as it makes me feel dangerous!


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Any idea of a start date? Gotta catch up with all those fancy year round carpet tracks!


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

2014/15... Year of the World GT. I wish.... :tongue:

Bill D.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I haven't nailed down an exact start date.
Planning on some practice dates for those going to the IIC though.

Thinking about an Andy Curran memorial race to help his family with any expenses or anything they might need.


----------



## S.Stewart (Apr 1, 2014)

Fred Knapp said:


> I haven't nailed down an exact start date.
> Planning on some practice dates for those going to the IIC though.
> 
> Thinking about an Andy Curran memorial race to help his family with any expenses or anything they might need.


I'm definitely ready to hit the track any weekend now and would support a practice weekend. It's much easier for me to head to Grand Rapids for the weekend than to Cleveland, Dayton, Cincinnati, etc.

Slaughter and I had discussed the 13th and 14th working for us...not sure if anyone else would be in for that but we sure are!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

S.Stewart said:


> I'm definitely ready to hit the track any weekend now and would support a practice weekend. It's much easier for me to head to Grand Rapids for the weekend than to Cleveland, Dayton, Cincinnati, etc.
> 
> Slaughter and I had discussed the 13th and 14th working for us...not sure if anyone else would be in for that but we sure are!


OK, we will start with the 13 and see who's in for the 14th.


----------



## MikeBob (Dec 29, 2004)

what time will the doors open?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

MikeBob said:


> what time will the doors open?


I should be at the track by 9:00am.


----------



## S.Stewart (Apr 1, 2014)

Fred Knapp said:


> I should be at the track by 9:00am.


Sounds good, I'll see you then! I might also have another buddy from this side of the state joining too.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Man that date dosent work dor me lol


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Link to the new thread.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4818692#post4818692


----------

